# My Push, Pull Legs Routine



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys this is my push pull legs routine I have started doing... what do you think is there anything Ive missed out ? How does it look? constructive comments appreciated =]

*
*

*
Monday - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

*
*

500m warm up on rowing machine

Bench press (5x5)

Incline bench (5x5)

Dips (3x12)

Peck deck 12 reps 10 reps 8 reps

Dumbell shoulder press (3x8)

Close grip bench (2x12)

Tricep extensions (12,10,8)

*
Wednesday - Back, Traps and Biceps*

*
*

500m rowing machine

Wide grip pull ups (5x5)

Bent over barbell rows (5x5)

Seated rows (12 reps,10 reps 8 reps)

Pull overs (3x12)

Barbell shrugs (12x3)

Preacher curls (12,10,8)

*Friday - Legs & Abs*

Warm up 500m crosstrainer

Squats (5x5)

Deadlifts (5x5)

Hack squats (12,10,8)

Leg extensions (12x3)

Leg curls (12x3)

Ab work on three different machines not sure what they called though..


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

There are people on here who can help you out I'm sure. I followed this simple one before and enjoyed it:

PULL

Deadlifts 3x5

Rows 3x6/8

Chins 3x6/8

Barbell Curls 3x6/8

PUSH

Bench 3x5

Overhead Press 3x6/8

Incline Dumbbell 3x6/8

Tricep work 3x6/8

LEGS

Squats 3x5

Straight Leg Deadlifts 3x6/8

Lunges 3x6/8

Calf Raises 3x6/8


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i wouldn't do shoulder press, i do some isolated execise some raises.

your training chest on the same day and your already pressing your shoulders with bench and incline press.

but thats just me and i've had some good results doing it thuis way.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking that too because I suppose shoulders get worked with doing bench and incline bench and rear shoulders get worked on pull days so might just take db press out


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just started a PPL routine, although i do it Push Legs Pull. Some of the big chaps on here say that bench is the best shoulder builder, so like you say no need for the OHP. although i have it in my routine... but i do think that there is a place for it. hmmm confused about the OHP now lol


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmm yeah I know what you mean... I think I'm going to take them out and do some laterals instead and focus on my bench


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been using this a while and it's working a treat

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Frankie-NY39s-Mass-Building-Program-m8817.aspx


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

tyke1 said:


> I have been using this a while and it's working a treat
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Frankie-NY39s-Mass-Building-Program-m8817.aspx


Link isn't working but I agree, saw most of my gains on that program. Ideal for a natty IMO. Here is a working link

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Frankie-NY39s-Mass-Building-Program-m8817.aspx


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

james_benjamin said:


> Monday - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps
> 
> 500m warm up on rowing machine
> 
> ...


That's near enough what I do, and some would say that's too much for a PPL routine.


----------



## Peacock7 (Mar 10, 2013)

As long as you make sure you alternate strength and hypertrophy sets for example bench and squatz


----------

